# Snacks



## Kat (May 1, 2010)

Besides being one of those weirdo people who actually make their own food from scratch, I am pretty darn broke. 

So yeah what snacks do you make yourself. Not like chips and dip. 

I will make usually four loves of bread at once so we eat a lot of bread and honey,butter,jelly, peanut butter for a snack. In the summer the kids will just run out and pluck some peas or carrots. But that doesn't help much now. I am tired of bread and butter. 

Of course if your fav. snack is prepacked and such you can still post. I might be able to make it from scratch.


----------



## moderan (May 1, 2010)

Tortilla chips. I buy big bags of flour and corn tortillas, cut em up into six pieces each, fry em up, salt em, drizzle lime on em. They're soooo much better than the bagged stuff. I use a deep fryer but a pan will do. Drain the chips on paper towels in a big bowl.
I make salsa too. Mango and pineapple salsa rules.


----------



## NathanBrazil (May 1, 2010)

Lots of us ain't as good a cook as you Mod. And if you can't share then don't share. Ya know what I mean? [-X


----------



## moderan (May 1, 2010)

How hard is frying tortillas, Nathan?

Mango and Pineapple salsa

    *  2 large mangoes, ripe but still firm, peeled
    * 1 pineapple, peeled and cored
    * 1 large red bell pepper, seeded
    * 1 medium red onion, peeled
    * 2 jalapeno peppers, seeded and minced
    * 1/2 cup chopped fresh cilantro
    * 1/4 cup freshly squeezed lime juice

I good-sized ceramic bowl

Chop fruit and vegetables into 1/4 inch cubes. Mix everything else in. Refrigerate for an hour or so. Dig in.
Also fantastic with chicken, pork, or fish.


----------



## NathanBrazil (May 1, 2010)

Um,  but you made salsa too.  And I am truly the worst cook in the world.


----------



## Like a Fox (May 1, 2010)

Mmm that sounds awesome mod.

Mini pavlovas.
http://www.taste.com.au/recipes/13961/mini+pavlova
There's a recipe. Just egg whites and sugar, made into meringues.
Let 'em cool and add whipped cream and berries/banana/passionfruit.
More of a dessert-y snack I guess. But so good.

You could do the english tea thing and have scones, cream, and jam. (I like cream.)

My mum used to make mini pizzas (usually with english muffins, but I'm sure you could make some little bases from scratch)

Alright that's enough. This is making me hungry. Haha.


----------



## moderan (May 1, 2010)

NathanBrazil said:


> Um,  but you made salsa too.  And I am truly the worst cook in the world.


 I edited with the salsa recipe-best thing-you don't have to cook it

Bagels for the mini-pizza bottoms. Or french bread.


----------



## NathanBrazil (May 1, 2010)

Those mini-pizzas are awesome. We're still in the middle of a move. Everybody's exhausted so it's all fast food.


----------



## moderan (May 1, 2010)

Well...enjoy. If y'all were here, then I'd feed ya. It's that easy.


----------



## NathanBrazil (May 1, 2010)

*Marmalade Butter*

*Ingredients*



1/4 pound unsalted butter, at room temperature
1/2 cup good orange marmalade
1/8 teaspoon kosher salt
*Directions*

Combine the butter, orange marmalade, and salt in the bowl of an electric mixer fitted with the paddle attachment. Serve at room temperature.


Have you tried that mod? Sounds good.


----------



## moderan (May 1, 2010)

I've done that without combining them beforehand (I love marmalade)...something else good you can do with marmalade is mix it with Nutella.


----------



## moderan (May 1, 2010)

Cream cheese-filled celery stalks are awesome too. Or mix the cream cheese with sour cream and onion soup mix.
Want onion dip, use all sour cream instead of mixing with cream cheese.
I like to mix a can of chili with velveeta and scoop that up with them chips too.
Bad snacks are the best snacks though.


----------



## NathanBrazil (May 1, 2010)

My wife does that bread bowl thing, with Hawaiin Bread. Very similar ingredients to what you just described.
Chili, cream cheese and ... sorry I'd have to ask her.


----------



## Kat (May 1, 2010)

I already fry up my tortilla chips. I will through together a salsa like thing with whatevers in the fridge. I've made cabbage salsa and radish salsa. The kids love the chips and suffer through my salsa torture. I really liked the cabbage one though. 

Salsa recipe sounds good mod. Might actually get the kids to eat it, they love any and all fruit. 

I hate velveeta, hubby loves it though. I do not buy it. I do the grocery shopping so tough luck for him. 

We made french bread pizzas growing up. It was my moms quick after work dinner. 

Marmalade butter sounds good on toast. My grandparents used to make the best apple butter. I was so sad after the last jar was gone. It was about a year after my grandma's death, it just brought it all back. It is more like a jelly than a butter like that.

I don't can though so haven't made it at home. I usually do a freezer jam, strawberry and raspberry. It is so much quicker and I have room in my big freezer for it.


----------



## Kat (May 1, 2010)

I've made chocolate chip meringues annd gingerbread ones. When I get a surplus of eggs from friends then I will make meringues.

Sorry, forgot I couldn't edit, I could have stuck this together with above post.


----------



## moderan (May 1, 2010)

NathanBrazil said:


> My wife does that bread bowl thing, with Hawaiin Bread. Very similar ingredients to what you just described.
> Chili, cream cheese and ... sorry I'd have to ask her.


 I like the Hawaiian bread. Sunflower Market has jalapeno cheddar loaves that I use for bread bowls too. Or just stick in my face and commence chewing.


----------



## Kat (May 1, 2010)

I like sourdough for bread bowls. Jalapeno cheddar sounds good with a chili though. I doubt I could get anyone else to eat it. My kids are pretty open. I mean their fav. veg is artichoke. But still, jalapeno sounds spicy and other than Journey they don't like spicy.


----------



## moderan (May 1, 2010)

It's spicy. I use Hormel hot chili mostly, because her mom gave us a case of the stuff as a going-away present. I love jalapeno cheese bread. A loaf is a buck and a half-that's cheaper than I can make it for.


----------



## Writ-with-Hand (May 1, 2010)

Kat said:


> Besides being one of those weirdo people who actually make their own food from scratch, I am pretty darn broke.
> 
> So yeah what snacks do you make yourself. Not like chips and dip.
> 
> ...



Kat, you are awesome. =D>


----------



## Kat (May 1, 2010)

moderan said:


> It's spicy. I use Hormel hot chili mostly, because her mom gave us a case of the stuff as a going-away present. I love jalapeno cheese bread. A loaf is a buck and a half-that's cheaper than I can make it for.



Really is the jalepeno so expensive? I figured that it costs me about .50 a loaf to make my own bread. Not considering natural gas because I generally make dinner at the same time. Multitasking the oven there. 



Writ-with-Hand said:


> Kat, you are awesome. =D>


 Awww, thanks. It doesn't take but 30 mins a week. I mean you have to let it rise but that is just wasted time. I do other things while it's rising. Actual work time it's about 30 mins. and 4 loaves will easily last us a week.


----------



## Like a Fox (May 1, 2010)

I had a kids cooking book... when I was a kid, and one of the coolest things on that was grilled cheese on bread, with a thin slice of apple on it, and dusted with cinnamon.


----------



## moderan (May 1, 2010)

Kat said:


> Really is the jalepeno so expensive? I figured that it costs me about .50 a loaf to make my own bread. Not considering natural gas because I generally make dinner at the same time. Multitasking the oven there.


Cheddar cheese is @3 bucks a pound at that store. I'd use half a pound for that bread, were I to make it, and theirs tastes like they use about that much. Jalapenos are @10 cents each. Cheaper when my patio garden gets going.


Like a Fox said:


> I had a kids cooking book... when I was a kid,  and one of the coolest things on that was grilled cheese on bread, with  a thin slice of apple on it, and dusted with cinnamon.


Yum. I put sliced american or cheddar on apple pie.


----------



## Eluixa (May 1, 2010)

We make banana bread and cookies several times a month. It doesn't last long, but if you have any dicipline at all, you can freeze some of the dough for a quick tray on another day. That or I sometimes make the cookies and freeze them cooked. I love cold chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## moderan (May 1, 2010)

Discipline? Not me *shakes head* I am a human cookie disposal. Nice avie, reminds me of my grand-daughter *snif* who's 2800 miles away.


----------



## Eluixa (May 1, 2010)

Yeah, call me cookie monster. No dicipline here either, I just sometimes run out of time to cook, or something happens where I've needed to put them away. Its rare. Real rare. And I've totally dispensed with the idea of only making one batch at a time when I can make two just as easy.

Sorry you're missing your grandbaby. My avie is my daughter Alyeska, but she's six now. Still has the tude though.


----------



## moderan (May 1, 2010)

It's ok. Thank you. Is the tradeoff for having this wonderful weather and beautiful scenery.
The child in question loves only one snack-Oscar Mayer hot dogs. With a blot of mustard for dipping.
Not a bad snack-of course they aren't home-made. And they're processed food and therefore just horrible for you. And they don't plump when you cook em, and they're not the dogs kids love to bite. And yeah, I've seen what goes into them. Hell, I eat _menudo_.
But they're fabulous. I can munch down an eight-pack. Ima go get me one now-everyone here's asleep.


----------



## alanmt (May 1, 2010)

For breakfast, my husband makes choco-brotchen. Crescent rolls filled with chocolate, dusted with sugar. You can make them from scratch or the quick way - using pillsbury crescent rolls and chocolate chips. They taste good anytime.

A good grilled snack is skewers of apple slices marinated in mango juice. Sweet and healthy. For a dinner, add marinated pork and pineapple to the skewer.


----------



## k3ng (May 1, 2010)

I miss the days of readily available snacks for purchase from street stalls back home.















ooo the delicious unhealthiness of it all. 

Points for guessing what those are.


----------



## silverwriter (May 1, 2010)

Is the last picture something like churros, or are they savoury?

I love making triple chocolate brownies: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PpbLXicvK0k

I just got a machine that is a juicer, mincer and pasta maker. I'm looking forward to making homemade sausages.


----------



## Foxee (May 1, 2010)

Love this thread idea. I'll contribute:

*Taco Popcorn Mix*

As much *popcorn* as you can reasonably pop ahead of the kids eating it all (enough to fill a big mixing bowl)

About four handfuls of *generic plain cheerios* or other plain cereal that you like
*
Pretzels *if you're going to get all excited about it
*
Nuts *if you like them, preferably plain...there will be enough salt later

about 1/4 C. unsalted *butter*, melted

1 envelope Old El Paso Low-sodium Taco seasoning (have another envelope on hand in case one envelope just isn't quite enough)

Turn on your oven to something like 125 degrees F. 
Pop popcorn, add whatever other snacky things will be in the mix, and melt butter. 
Line two large rectangular baking pans (with sides - cake pans or jellyroll pans) with wax paper and spread the unseasoned snack mix on the paper.
Mix most of the seasoning powder into the melted butter, mixing well with a fork. Drizzle this over the snack mix evenly as you can while smacking the kids' (and the spouse's) knuckles while they busily filch from your masterpiece.
Mix gently, sprinkling the remaining taco powder over the snack mix.
Bake at very low heat for about an hour, mixing the snack mix regularly and, of course, 'tasting to make sure it's ok' many times during the process.
Remove from oven and anything that's not eaten in the next fifteen minutes might be kept in a ziploc baggie for lunches. Maybe.

*You can make a cheese version with a cheese powder package from a mac-n-cheese box. You could even try using a packet of cheese and a packet of Taco seasoning...and now that I thought of that I might have to try it.


----------



## Kat (May 1, 2010)

I have frozen zucchini bread and plum cake, when they are in season I will make a ton and freeze them. Cookies don't last long here either. 

apples marinated in mango juice, where do you get mango juice?

That sounds good Foxee. We go through a ton of popcorn, just plain buttered. I will have to try that next movie night.


----------



## moderan (May 1, 2010)

Taco popcorn! I'm making that tonight. With the cheese.


----------



## Foxee (May 11, 2010)

I just tried the taco-cheese popcorn, it's in the oven now. Used a whale of a lot of popcorn, several big handfuls of plain cheerios, some crispix, and a bunch of pumpkin seeds I had handy. The taco seasoning, cheese powder, and butter together are sinful...especially when the popcorn's warm from the oven.

YUM.


----------



## moderan (May 11, 2010)

Sounds yum. Where's mine?


----------



## Patrick (May 11, 2010)

Kat said:


> apples marinated in mango juice


 
That'll go right through you and give you something equivalent to Montezuma's revenge.


----------



## Foxee (May 11, 2010)

By the time you fly here we'll have eaten yours, Mod. You'll need a transporter.

Not that I'd ever...y'know...eat your share or anything. *noshes*


----------



## Patrick (May 11, 2010)

Foxee said:


> I just tried the taco-cheese popcorn, it's in the oven now. Used a whale of a lot of popcorn, several big handfuls of plain cheerios, some crispix, and a bunch of pumpkin seeds I had handy. The taco seasoning, cheese powder, and butter together are sinful...especially when the popcorn's warm from the oven.
> 
> YUM.



I can feel my arteries hardening just thinking about that.


----------



## moderan (May 11, 2010)

Foxee said:


> By the time you fly here we'll have eaten yours, Mod. You'll need a transporter.
> 
> Not that I'd ever...y'know...eat your share or anything. *noshes*


 Fine then. I just made a batch of fresh tortilla chips, all hot from the oil with sea salt and lime, and chili with heaps of cheddar in it for dipping. I'll have yours, thanks


----------



## Tom (May 11, 2010)

My mouth is watering. Damn, I bloody wish I had the time, knowledge and ingredients to do half of these. I'm a 17 year old guy who knows how to cook beans and nothing else. 
I just end up snacking on chocolate or crisps, or apples, celery and tomatoes. It's all a bit boring. I want a bit of interest in my snack related lives, as well as something I can chomp which won't have me obese in thirty years.


----------



## Foxee (May 11, 2010)

moderan said:


> Fine then. I just made a batch of fresh tortilla chips, all hot from the oil with sea salt and lime, and chili with heaps of cheddar in it for dipping. I'll have yours, thanks


 So mean...


----------



## moderan (May 11, 2010)

Tortilla chips are easy...though I dunno if you can get tortillas in Jolly Olde, Tom. Cans of chili either. That's my staple diet. Not very good for me, but I'm reasonably active and pushing 50, so I don't care so much about the shape of me.


----------



## moderan (May 15, 2010)

Ritz crackers and Skippy Super Chunk *munch munch*


----------

